# Just ordered a new Canon 600D today!



## Joey_Yack (Oct 13, 2012)

Hey guys, I've been saving up for a dslr for about a year now, so I finally ordered it today! Been using my point and shoot for the time being, can't wait to post pictures on here with it!


----------



## OregonT3i (Oct 16, 2012)

I hope it serves you well. I had one for a year and recently sold it. I hated that camera!


----------



## .SimO. (Oct 16, 2012)

Congrats.  The T3i is a fantastic camera so i'm not sure what Oregon is talking about.  If you accept it for what it is, an entry level DSLR, then you will be amazed at the capabilities it has.  Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 16, 2012)

Awesome!!!!! New cam on the way!


----------



## OregonT3i (Oct 16, 2012)

> The T3i is a fantastic camera so i'm not sure what Oregon is talking about.



The T3i was a decent camera, but it really didn't excel in any areas. Slow fps, 9 point auto focus, 1 cross point, slow AF, average battery life. I don't know, Canon just wasn't for me. 

My first DSLR was a Sony a300, and using older AF Minolta lenses, I was able to get excellent image quality. With the T3i, a Tamron 16-50 2.8, Canon 50mm 1.8, and Canon 70-300 USM IS, the image quality was just not there for me. On top of the things listed above, it was time for me to move on to something else.

And I'm sorry for my earlier post. Congrats on the new camera purchase. I'm not trying to discourage you or discount your purchase. This post was just explaining why I feel the way I do about the T3i.


----------



## Dao (Oct 16, 2012)

Congrats on the new camera, I am sure you will like it.


----------



## .SimO. (Oct 16, 2012)

OregonT3i said:


> > The T3i is a fantastic camera so i'm not sure what Oregon is talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Understood.  There are times when one needs to move on and congrats that you did.  Just from an outsider prospective, it just came off harsh and I know if I made a purchase and was excited about it, the last thing I would want to hear is someone say they hated it without any reasoning.  Kind of gets the mind flowing with negative ideas, lol.   No biggy.


----------



## Joey_Yack (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies guys. It's good to hear opinions from both sides. Even so, I am still quite new to this so hopefully it isn't too bad  My father passed down 3 canon lenses, so instead of letting them go to waste I decided to just buy a Canon lol.


----------



## OregonT3i (Oct 16, 2012)

That's always a great way to start.


----------



## CherylL (Oct 16, 2012)

Congrats on your purchase.  I recently got the T4i.  Picked up this quick start user's guide from Douglas Klostermann and was very helpful. He has one for the the T3i too.  Got the e-version and had it printed & bound by a local big box.  He has a nice website/blog.   Canon T4i / 650D Experience - The First User's Guide for the Canon Rebel T4i / EOS 650D


----------



## imtravy (Oct 17, 2012)

CherylL said:
			
		

> Congrats on your purchase.  I recently got the T4i.  Picked up this quick start user's guide from Douglas Klostermann and was very helpful. He has one for the the T3i too.  Got the e-version and had it printed & bound by a local big box.  He has a nice website/blog.   Canon T4i / 650D Experience - The First User's Guide for the Canon Rebel T4i / EOS 650D



I also got the T4i, I love this camera. It's amazing


----------

